# Video's sometimes don't play on my new LCD monitor?



## jmack52 (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought a new Sony LCD HDTV today and hooked my toshiba laptop up to it right away. It works fine, except when I play videos. Youtube videos works fine, but if I try to play any *.wmv files, they usually don't work. The audio plays fine, but there is no picture, (I have tried Windows Media Player and WinAmp). However, sometimes, they DO play....I'm not doing anything different, it just seems like every once in a while it decides to cooperate and play them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is the LCD monitor set as the primary display?


----------



## jmack52 (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah. It's set as the primary display. What really confuses me about it is that every once in a while the videos do play.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It may have something to do with digital rights management and how your TV "sees" what the laptop is sending it.What type connection cable are you using? HDMI/DVI? Have you tired S-video (assuming your Toshiba supports that)?


----------



## jmack52 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm using an SVGA cable. My laptop supports S-video, but not DVI or HDMI. I read somewhere that SVGA is better than S??

Anyway...so the plot thickens...I download RealPlayer. If I use it, videos play about 50% of the time...better than Winamp or WMP, but still not consistent at all. Sometimes they start playing, and even though the audio continues playing, the video itself just goes black after a couple seconds? what the heck is going on?


----------

